# Wall Gun



## torrente1 (Oct 16, 2009)

This gun I found after a shooting match in PA-it actually shoots!! The owner shot a doe with it once. Shoots a 4ga ball-that's a quarter pound for those who don't know this. Pretty cool I thought you guys would be interested in this information.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 16, 2009)

"NEAT" hold it steady now


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like a punt gun or market gun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Looks like a punt gun or market gun.



Sure does! Are there any marks on it, like it might have been tied to the front of a boat with wire or something?

Love to know the history behind that one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Love to know the history behind that one.



same here.  sweet old gun!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 16, 2009)

that is one big ole gun right there!


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 16, 2009)

4 gauge ...4 oz. projectile 

flintlock bazooka 

thanx for sharing that man !!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Punt gun for sure. I've seen them in batteries. More than one.


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree with torrente1 that it is more likely a wall gun than a punt gun.  Most punt guns had longer barrels and were even larger gauge.  Look at this video for an example.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7FeeamC4qk


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 17, 2009)

The punt guns i've seen had 12 barrels,6 to a tier, mounted in the bow of a boat. There are all different configuation of them!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2009)

That's a cool gun, looks like you could flatten a barn with it. Here's a wall gun in action at a reenactment at Fort Louden, TN a couple years ago. It looked very similar to yours except it was considerably longer. They fired it by having one guy hold the barrel up on his shoulder. It also had a mount on the forearm that fit into a swivel mount on the fort wall.


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 17, 2009)

Unless you have a chiro handy, don't suggest trying to fire it. 

I fired a 4 bore once (similar to 4ga). Stupid enough to try it once, smart enough not to repeat. It is an elephant gun with the 1500 grain (1/4 pound of lead) ball. Suppose to use 440grains of BP. Thankfully he put in 220 grains...only. Sheesh, rocked my world! I am 6'2 and weigh 240 - took at least one step back to prevent getting deposited on my back side. Nothing like the size if your punt gun. This thing looked more like a conventional muzzle stuffer with the darndest sized barrel on it.


Wish I still had the picture of putting the end of the barrel of my 50 cal Hawkins inside his bore. Gives a new meaning to the word bigger.

Cool piece of history,
Chris


----------



## torrente1 (Oct 17, 2009)

The guy built it he said it took him several years to find all the necessary parts. He said it was indeed a Wall Gun. He was out huntin' one day, he had to build some shooting sticks for it and shot a doe and there was a huge cloud of smoke from all the powder and he didn't know which way she went. All he remembered is pulling the trigger-kind of insane if you ask me!


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 17, 2009)

couldn't find it? lol  should have looked in the trees around him - he should have been able to find a few shreds of flesh? 

With that size bullet flying close it, the vacuum likely pulled the skin off of it!! Happen to see a naked deer go streaking by?

remembers pulling the trigger, and doesn't realize he was passed out for 10 minutes?

Sorry about the sad jokes...can't resist!  That thing kills at one end and mutilates at the others. Still, that is one cool smoke pole!

Take care,
Chris


----------



## torrente1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I heard that.  He was leaning up against a tree too so I'm sure he was knocked out for a spell. The question is which end is getting killed and which end is getting mutilated? I mean they used these things to sink boats. The good thing is that with this you don't need to field dress you just pick up the quarters and go!


----------

